# Breaks....need Pads Info.



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to get my breaks replaced soon. Hopefully this comming weekend. And I want to know what might be the best route as in pads. I have heard people useing different performance pads but I'm not sure. Seeing that I have 4 wheel disk on my Se-L, I'm going to do all 4 in one shot. Any info is appreciate. Should I just stick with Nissan pads?!?!?!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I gotta replace my Brake Pads- Rotors and -CV Joints......All this weekand ----  

A friend suggested I just but some brake pads from Discount Auto Parts so we could do it....and he said that I could just get the cheapest ones available but I have a hard time trusting anything thats too cheap......


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

I would have to recommend The Stillen Rotors and Pads. Any "performance" pad will kill your Nissan Rotors and they´re not that good.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Unless you're doing a track work, stick with cheap generic parts store pads. They are low dust, low-temp pads that work great for street use. Plus, they are cheap! If you just can't live with cheap pads, get OEM replacement. If you've never faded your brakes, you don't need more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *I need to get my breaks replaced soon. Hopefully this comming weekend. And I want to know what might be the best route as in pads. I have heard people useing different performance pads but I'm not sure. Seeing that I have 4 wheel disk on my Se-L, I'm going to do all 4 in one shot. Any info is appreciate. Should I just stick with Nissan pads?!?!?! *


Go with OEM pads. No "squeling" or "dragging of the pads".


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Have had squealing issues with the OEM pads. Ever since I switched to NAPA lifetimes, no squealing. Go figure.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah thats what Im a little worried about....I cant stand the sqeeeling.

Ive always had them repalced at some shop so IM not sure if I should consider the pads they use OEM or not all I know is that they never squeeled..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I guess i will stick with OEM then.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Get Raybestos, professional grade, no squealing, just get a lubricant for the pads to prevent metal to metal oscillation which produces that squeak too.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Now I have seen some stuff at Pep Boys the other day that was something of what your taking about to keep the breaks from making that noise. So does that stuff really work?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Now I have seen some stuff at Pep Boys the other day that was something of what your taking about to keep the breaks from making that noise. So does that stuff really work? *


Yeah I heard about this stuff too--its suppose to stop the squeeling U might get from I guess a cheaper brand or something.....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I will have to try it and see. I have to by and get my pads tomorrow. But the only problem I have is that I still need a jack to do them. I don't have the extra money to buy one so I have no idea what I'm going to do as of yet. And in no way am I going to use the stocker... NO WAY IN HELL. That would take me all damn day.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I'm using some autozone pads which work very good, paid about $20 for them. They come with a lifetime warranty, if they wear out you get new ones can't beat that. And yes i used some of that brake grease they sell, works pretty good i get very little brake squeal from the pads...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Oh btw they produce very little brake dust which is a plus, helps keep my wheels clean...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx for the feed back guys.. I appreciate it... Maybe I will take pics and shit for the hell of it on the job. Thanx again!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeh the squeal actually isnt a lubricant, it actually bonds the pad to the caliper whick dries and gives a plastic film between the metal parts


----------

